# 55 gallon on its side?



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have 2, 55 gallon tanks and was originally looking to have them setup as they are. But after measuring won't be able to fit them both on my rack with my vertical tanks. So I am thinking of laying the tanks on the side so basically they would be 48l x 21w x 13h. Anyone ever do this? Any reasons to suggest not to do this? One tank will house 4 galacs and the other 4 cobalt tincs. I figure the width and length are the plus' with this setup.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

After false bottom and substrate there would only be maybe 10" of height. That alone would be enough for me to think it a poor idea.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a 40g breeder set n its side. I just made a conversion kit the same as you would for a vert just bigger measurments. For your 55 i would make the false bottom as low as possible to give yourself more height. I would also use minimal substrate. I dont use that much as it is being most plants we use are epithytic and dont need much if anything for there roots.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Scoy...can you put up pictures and your construction steps for the conversion??? With the Petco sales coming up, a lot of people might want to do the same...I'm up for it....


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ive done the same thing with a 20 gal, I say go for it.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Judy S said:


> Scoy...can you put up pictures and your construction steps for the conversion??? With the Petco sales coming up, a lot of people might want to do the same...I'm up for it....


Sure thing, i'll get the measurments in the morning. Its pretty simple.... Basicly you just get two pieces of glass cut, connect them with a hinge, silicon bottom piece of glass onto aquarium rim, and build a screen. The only things different from a 10g vert kit are the measurements and with the larger screen its best to put something in the middle to keep it supported from drooping.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I make vents at work that would work great for something like that. 2 pieces of 18g stainless steel 3" wide with no see um in the middle. On the back piece i leave a 1/4" strip every 6" or so. Since it's on the back piece behind the mesh you don't see it but get plenty of support.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Quick shot of what i was talking about.








The small ones will be used for 10 and 20 verts


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well starting to finish it up need a few more plants but think it came out alright


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

is the 55gal have tempered glass,or is just the bottom of the tank thats tempered...i would like to put tank on side also but would need to drill for mist-king and temp probes and etc...


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

couldn't help you with that one I mist by hand.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finished up both tanks, came out pretty good


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Definitely an interesting way to do that. Oh and nice labels!


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yah love those labels. Better than the stickers i made up originally. Thanks


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> Yah love those labels. Better than the stickers i made up originally. Thanks



Where did you get those labels?! I thought I saw on fbook once that chris Luce had some but I may be wrong. I'd like to snag a few. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

The man 2 posts up dev30ils


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Great job!!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dev30ils said:


> Definitely an interesting way to do that. Oh and nice labels!



I pm-Ed you about those labels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

